# Fonzzie Pics!!



## RNR (Nov 12, 2005)

Fonnzie has been here a whole week! So I had to share some new pics of him!! He is doing great! I have him in a pen with 2 of my other un-chatch-able mini horses! I am amzed how much faster Fonzzie is learning that being caught is not bad!

The first 2 are of Fonzzie and My sister Madison who was nice enough to trot him for me












Next 2 are just fonzzie My sister was holding him for me though!











Enjoy!!

RNR


----------



## Mini Lover (Nov 12, 2005)

He is adorable!



I love Donkeys!





-Nicole


----------



## jdomep (Nov 12, 2005)

Great pictures



is he a gelding? or intact? He looks like a nice boy!


----------



## tazz001 (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice pics!! He is a cutie!!

I will get some pics of my gang tomorrow....hopefully with heads up looking like not such eating machines!!


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 12, 2005)

I love the last picture of your Fonnzie - he looks so sweet!



He obviously leads great as well!



How nice of your sister to set him up for your photo's too! Lori


----------



## RNR (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Guys !

jdompe he is intact!

The funny thing about the last 2 pics is Fonzzie was not wanting to stand still! I was trying to get pics for his registration papers! But he just wanted to keep troting! I had to be fast with the pics!!

I got more pics I will post on this thread later tonight after I get them on photobucket

RNR


----------



## RNR (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok here are the last of the pics!

Apachie, Faith and Fonzzie


----------



## Marnie (Nov 12, 2005)

He looks like a wonderful little donkey, thanks for the new pictures, always fun to look at them.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 12, 2005)

Fonzzie is just adorable!!

Oh MY!!!! I just know that I am going to have to get a donkey, again!!!

Thanks for sharing! I love the picture of Fonzzie laying down!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 12, 2005)

OH what ctue pictures. Donkeys are so cute and comical , you cant help but love them! Donna..cant you just "borrow" (with one of those--never to return deals



) one of Marnies?? Come on Marnie--dont be a donkey hog, share with your best friend



DOnna only needs one , well maybe two--so they dont get lonely!



..lol.. Corinne


----------



## RNR (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for all your kind coments! The last set of pics the rolling ones were taken through a window that is why they are foggy!

RNR


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 14, 2005)

What wonderful pictures he is a cutie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HJF (Nov 19, 2005)

Awww. He is adorable!


----------

